# oppstrynsvatnet



## Kay63 (25. November 2016)

Es ist vollbracht! Im nächsten Jahr gehts im August zum Oppstrynsvatnet. Wie schon in diesem Jahr am Lovatnet möchte ich nach meinem Urlaub gern ein paar Zeilen über diesen See schreiben.
So richtig fündig bin ich bei der vorbereitenden Suche im Netz nicht geworden, aber das macht nichts, denn ich liebe Überraschungen. Neben den für Norwegen typischen kleinen Forellen soll es ja auch Lachse geben. Viele sollen es nicht sein, denn es gab wohl vor einiger Zeit einen Befall mit der Lachslaus.
Wichtig für mich ist, ein paar schöne Erlebnisse gemeinsam mit meiner besseren Hälfte mit nach Hause zu bringen. Da muss es nicht unbedingt ein Lachs sein, der für Furore sorgt.
Falls jemand von Euch schon mal am Oppstrynsvatnet war und mir bzw. uns davon berichten möchte, wäre das Klasse.

Petri Kay|wavey:


----------

